# Suicide Bunny and Kings Crown



## Schnappie (23/6/16)

Good Day

Will any vendor get theses ranges in 0mg in stock anytime soon? I have had responses from some vendors that they intend to order on their next run but havent heard anything yet

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (23/6/16)

Ooh..i would like to know too! Wanna try the suicide bunny range


----------



## Jakey (24/6/16)

Schnappie said:


> Good Day
> 
> Will any vendor get theses ranges in 0mg in stock anytime soon? I have had responses from some vendors that they intend to order on their next run but havent heard anything yet
> 
> Thanks


The promise of bringing this range in zero has been an ongoing one for close to two years now. Ive never seen it in zero. But IMO you're not missing out on much.

I was vaping this range exclusively for a while, but since then our selection of liquids have expanded and flavours have evolved.

I cant justify the prices of this range anymore. Theres much better available at a fraction of the price. However if you are dead set on trying this, sucker punch and bound by the Crown are the two best (for me) in this line

*mothers milk could possibly be the biggest disappointment ever for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

